# Organized Assault is a go!!



## ggcadc (Sep 29, 2012)

*

9405 5036 9930 0194 2145 58
9405510200830573657488

and more to come!*


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

ooo...Noob bombs...what's this about?? op2:


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

meatcake said:


> ooo...Noob bombs...what's this about?? op2:


I've seen this somewhere before meat....not sure where though lol


----------



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

Who organized what? Where they goin?


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Mr.Cam said:


> I've seen this somewhere before meat....not sure where though lol


yeah yeah......jackass, lets not make this about me, unless you want to!!

No, lets focus on the Grant's effort here. GO GRANT!! GET EM!!


----------



## ggcadc (Sep 29, 2012)

Doesnt it ruin the fun if I say directly who it is? I guess I'm too noob to know....

I will say this, I've already hit a Wombat, so the LOB better be on the lookout.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Well played grant


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

we can add one more for fun.

9405503699300194348826

:smoke: :smoke: :smoke:


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

I dunno Grant I think you're asking for trouble.. Ah what the heck trouble is my middle name. :lol:

0311 2550 0003 6304 2072


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

The coffee man is striking up a revolution!


----------



## ggcadc (Sep 29, 2012)

caffeine intoxication probably did play a large part in this decision... oh well, itll be fun!

all the ICBMs are in the air.

awe man! mine is "notice left".. geeze post office, dont you know it's dangerous cargo?!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow, Grant, how'd yours get there before mine. You'd think San Diego is further away then Pittsburgh!


----------



## ggcadc (Sep 29, 2012)

Maybe first class VS priority, IDK... I do know they said it would be there by friday. Now I just hope it's picked up before it's crushed and blows the whole post office up...


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I cant wait to see the looks on their faces.


----------



## ggcadc (Sep 29, 2012)

Its all going to one face  but I can't wait either


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

Mine says landing tomorrow..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Notice left notice left...ggrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

ggcadc said:


> Doesnt it ruin the fun if I say directly who it is? I guess I'm too noob to know....
> 
> I will say this, I've already hit a Wombat, so the LOB better be on the lookout.


let me know if you need any help Grant. Tired of hearing bout those bullies runnin rampant on poe unsuspecting nuebs all the time. We need a Nueb Rampart Damnit!


----------



## ggcadc (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for your support, we already got this guy pretty good, but I'll keep you in mind for the future battles that will likely ensue: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/318892-organized-assault-helpless-lob-member.html


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Ahemm! <---(Clears throat) May I have your attention please! FIRE AT WILL!!!
9405 5036 9930 0210 3550 98
9405 5036 9930 0210 3551 04
9405 5036 9930 0210 3550 81
9405 5036 9930 0210 3550 74


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh shit!!!

Pete has spoken!!!


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Ladies and gentleman, this is a thread hijacking! Your wish is my command SledgeHammer!

9400109699939272308835
9400109699939272313952
9400109699937312134086
9400109699939272323548


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

First Pete then Cory????

This is going to be a old fashioned ass whoopin.....


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

so, I hear the best runnin shoe for 2012 is the ASICS GEL-Nimbus, should you feel your game is lackin.


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

9405 5036 9930 0205 2786 92

9405 5036 9930 0205 2787 08

9405 5036 9930 0205 2786 85

9405 5036 9930 0205 2786 61


Going out today!!!!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Holy Hell!!!!!!!!!

First Pete then Cory and now Bob?????

Ladies and gentlemen it's time to prepare for a Nuclear Holocaust!!!!!!!!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Aww crap, this will not end well! I think I need to run down to Lowes and pick up a pallet of cinder block and some reinforced steel for my mailbox and house. Well I guess it's back to the bunker for me! eep:


----------



## ggcadc (Sep 29, 2012)

:jaw:ainkiller:


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

Scared speechless. Maybe if I act like I didn't see this it will just go away like the monsters under my bed.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

If only you silly newbs new how evil this is going to be.... I can't wait to see your reactions! opcorn: MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

BigSarge said:


> If only you silly newbs new how evil this is going to be.... I can't wait to see your reactions! opcorn: MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


Oh, it's only newbs? Guess my mailbox is safe after all, seeing as I've been here for a couple years


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

16 bombs in one thread, DAMN!!!!!

I'm in shock! So much destruction is about to be unleashed!


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

phager said:


> Oh, it's only newbs? Guess my mailbox is safe after all, seeing as I've been here for a couple years


You're a newb today Pat, simply by association. :mischief:


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

V-ret said:


> 16 bombs in one thread, DAMN!!!!!
> 
> I'm in shock! So much destruction is about to be unleashed!


It's not over yet....


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

bigsarge said:


> it's not over yet....


qft

03082040000063263153

03082040000063263160

03082040000063263177

03082040000063263184


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

oh man looks like im a little late!

9405503699300207612692

9405503699300207612678

9405503699300207612715

9405503699300207612708


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

V-ret said:


> 16 bombs in one thread, DAMN!!!!!
> 
> I'm in shock! So much destruction is about to be unleashed!


I f'n hate these expert bombers! Gotta go run and hide even though I haven't done a ****ing thing to upset these two bad assedastages.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

I have no idea what is going on in this thread. Are people bombing the guy who said he was bombing now? I'm too lazy from turkey to read it all.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

meatcake said:


> yeah yeah......jackass, lets not make this about me, unless you want to!!
> 
> No, lets focus on the Grant's effort here. GO GRANT!! GET EM!!


I think Grant's goin solo. Think he might survive?


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh Chit, I think I may have to move, at a minimum my newborn's staying in another state for the next week!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

I am relocating out of country just in case, thanks..... :smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Aug 18, 2012)

Haha, this is going to be awesome.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

you can run, but you can't hide...

we're The Legion of BOOM!!!....we Seek, we Destroy, we Win..

9405 5036 9930 0211 2022 47
9405 5036 9930 0211 2019 98
9405 5036 9930 0211 2028 34
9405 5036 9930 0211 2027 42









*MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!*


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh, for the love of God! Please tell me this is the end of this retaliation!!!

Oh, and for the record,Pete, I have a 40 foot pine tree in my front yard with lots of presents for Pinehead Jr. I know how much he loves pine cones.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Grant I feel for you man you got like twenty bombs coming to your house.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

phager said:


> Oh, for the love of God! Please tell me this is the end of this retaliation!!!
> 
> Oh, and for the record,Pete, I have a 40 foot pine tree in my front yard with lots of presents for Pinehead Jr. I know how much he loves pine cones.


you mean you currently have a 40-foot pine tree in your front yard, Sir.....after Monday..well, we'll see about that:biggrin:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> you can run, but you can't hide...
> 
> we're The Legion of BOOM!!!....we Seek, we Destroy, we Win..
> 
> ...


Spoken like a true tyrannical nutbag. These bombing groups are getting out of hand!! 
It's not about winning, it's about spreading the love of the leaf, not winning some sick game.

Oh wait, I started one of those bombing groups....nevermind what I just said....but its true....but winning...eh..nevermind.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

meatcake said:


> Spoken like a true tyrannical nutbag. These bombing groups are getting out of hand!!
> It's not about winning, it's about spreading the love of the leaf, not winning some sick game.
> 
> Oh wait, I started one of those bombing groups....nevermind what I just said....but its true....but winning...eh..nevermind.


chillax, Brandon...everyone wins when Puff bombers go on a rampage....smiles are put on faces and hopefully a brother or sister gets to try a new cigar that may go into a permanent rotation....it's a win-win

and just for the record....don't ever call what any Puff bomber does "sick" again....none of us have to do what we do..we do it because it makes us happy...that's the opposite of "sick".


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Grant I feel for you man you got like twenty bombs coming to your house.


you just keep telling yourself that.....and I count 28 DC's, not 20



ouirknotamuzd said:


> chillax, Brandon...everyone wins when Puff bombers go on a rampage....smiles are put on faces and hopefully a brother or sister gets to try a new cigar that may go into a permanent rotation....it's a win-win
> 
> and just for the record....don't ever call what any Puff bomber does "sick" again....none of us have to do what we do..we do it because it makes us happy...that's the opposite of "sick".


agree completely Pete. Yes we love coming up with creative and hilarious ways to bomb, but at the end of the day, its all in good fun, and someone gets some extra smokes for their humi! IME, the gifted/bombed sticks always taste just a little better too.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> chillax, Brandon...everyone wins when Puff bombers go on a rampage....smiles are put on faces and hopefully a brother or sister gets to try a new cigar that may go into a permanent rotation....it's a win-win
> 
> and just for the record....don't ever call what any Puff bomber does "sick" again....none of us have to do what we do..we do it because it makes us happy...that's the opposite of "sick".


Screw the pins in a bit brother. I was just joking around there. I know what we do is to make EVERYONE happy! I just like stirring the pot now and then. YOU of all people, should know about that. You Lobsters are all in one big pot together!! With Squids and Weasels and Wombats just stirring it around...adding butter...little salt...turning that heat up just enough to make you think its a nice warm bath.......


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

<<<<<<<has a sudden craving for lobster and calamari Yum Yum....damn turkey leftovers!!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

9405 5036 9930 0211 2022 47
9405 5036 9930 0211 2019 98
9405 5036 9930 0211 2028 34
9405 5036 9930 0211 2027 42
9405503699300207612692

9405503699300207612678

9405503699300207612715

9405503699300207612708
03082040000063263153

03082040000063263160

03082040000063263177

03082040000063263184
9405 5036 9930 0205 2786 92

9405 5036 9930 0205 2787 08

9405 5036 9930 0205 2786 85

9405 5036 9930 0205 2786 61
9400109699939272308835
9400109699939272313952
9400109699937312134086
9400109699939272323548
9405 5036 9930 0210 3550 98
9405 5036 9930 0210 3551 04
9405 5036 9930 0210 3550 81
9405 5036 9930 0210 3550 74

It's so beautiful. It's like some kind of code...code for don't mess with the LOB! Haha!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Not really worried about this one. You guys have bombed the bejesus out of me already. I hope ur getting the MWMs


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> <<<<<<<has a sudden craving for lobster and calamari Yum Yum....damn turkey leftovers!!


[insert] shivers [/insert]


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Not really worried about this one. You guys have bombed the bejesus out of me already.


You sure about that?????


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Hannibal said:


> You sure about that?????


:nono: :nono: :nono: I moved and changed addresses since you slapped me around. You made me cry and suck on my thumb. I call uncle. I am not bombing any more.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

meatcake said:


> Screw the pins in a bit brother. I was just joking around there. I know what we do is to make EVERYONE happy! I just like stirring the pot now and then. YOU of all people, should know about that. You Lobsters are all in one big pot together!! With Squids and Weasels and Wombats just stirring it around...adding butter...little salt...turning that heat up just enough to make you think its a nice warm bath.......


don't ferget the white wine and garlic, Whamcake....ya gotta stir the pot so nothin' sticks, right?


cigargirlie said:


> <<<<<<<has a sudden craving for lobster and calamari Yum Yum....damn turkey leftovers!!


tell me about it....that's why I only have turkey once a year..and then turkey pot pie...turkey sammiches...turkey tettrazzini....turkey hash...turkey soup......damn, now I want pizza.izza:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> I am not bombing any more.


Pinhead Jr.: "<koff>BULLSHIT<koff><koff>LIAR<koff><koff>"


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Pinhead Jr.: "<koff>BULLSHIT<koff><koff>LIAR<koff><koff>"


<<<pats Future Son on the head...

Yup I am going to bomb these several paybacks I have left and seriously thinking of taking a hiatus ... Not from puff but explosives


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> <<<pats Future Son on the head...
> 
> Yup I am going to bomb these several paybacks I have left and seriously thinking of taking a hiatus ... Not from puff but explosives


Pinhead Jr.: "watch the nails, Future Mom.....one wrong pat and I can't do Math.......and what's with this "paybacks" crap?....people bomb you cuz they love you....you don't owe 'em any paybacks....can't gifts just be gifts?"


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

This video reminds me of this thread

BLU-108 SFW - Sensor Fused Weapon | Textron Promovideo - YouTube


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Pinhead Jr.: "watch the nails, Future Mom.....one wrong pat and I can't do Math.......and what's with this "paybacks" crap?....people bomb you cuz they love you....you don't owe 'em any paybacks....can't gifts just be gifts?"


Oh payback because they pissed me off. No other reason than that hun!!! Lol
Yes gifts can be gifts 

Don't worry I am wearing my special metal mesh glove can pat away without getting ginzu. Also I won't pat that hard. I want you to still out think Mr Pinehead. 

Ps don't mind me, I am grumpy and whiney cause I am fighting getting sick.  blech!!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Oh payback because they pissed me off. No other reason than that hun!!! Lol
> Yes gifts can be gifts
> 
> Don't worry I am wearing my special metal mesh glove can pat away without getting ginzu. Also I won't pat that hard. I want you to still out think Mr Pinehead.
> ...


All sicky and no cigars make cigargirlie go crazy!!!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

meatcake said:


> All sicky and no cigars make cigargirlie go crazy!!!


Yes and my energy level is of a sloth. Hmmm is it bad to admit I am dreaming of smoking cigars? Lol. Ok stoping myself from further post hijacking. Sorry


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

meatcake said:


> All sicky and no cigars make cigargirlie go crazy!!!


Cigargirlie has no cigars......might have to fix that.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Trilobyte said:


> Cigargirlie has no cigars......might have to fix that.


Oh behave Bob!!! Lol.. Nah I cannot smoke for awhile. Trust me I have cigars!! Thanks to your and several others crazy antics, my 120 count wineador is full!!


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

Holy shamoley, Big Sarge and LOBs knows the nuclear code! :jaw:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Pinhead Jr.: "watch the nails, Future Mom.....one wrong pat and I can't do Math.......and what's with this "paybacks" crap?....people bomb you cuz they love you....you don't owe 'em any paybacks....can't gifts just be gifts?"


I seem to remember saying this and being told by Sandy Claws "no"...so I'm taking this as we are good then Pete :smoke2:

btw; love seeing the destruction in this thread....Go LOBsters Go!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Oh behave Bob!!! Lol.. Nah I cannot smoke for awhile. Trust me I have cigars!! Thanks to your and several others crazy antics, my 120 count wineador is full!!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I've seen it with my own eyes-- it's full.

Although it's full of big boxes and humidors! I think Cigargirlie needs to invest in drawers so she can hold more


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

so the two of you actually know each other :behindsofa:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Warning: Cigar P0rn:

Since you asked so nicely.....
Jack this is it at the current moment. It is pretty deep and so behind the front boxes there are more. I also have another humidor outside of this full. 









Excuse it being messy at the moment Normally I have stuff put away.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Jack yup and be very scared Muaaahha


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

thanks for taling the time to help me with my cigar pron fetish Gianna. Never doubted you one bit. Just wanted a looksey.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> thanks for taling the time to help me with my cigar pron fetish Gianna. Never doubted you one bit. Just wanted a looksey.


Nah, I figured you were curious. I would be too. Sorry it's messy. Just been busy and need to reorganize it.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

looks tasty indeed Cgirl.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> so the two of you actually know each other :behindsofa:


You don't know fear until you've heard the two of them planning bomb campaigns.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> You don't know fear until you've heard the two of them planning bomb campaigns.


Ha!! Pot stirrer!!!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Ha!! Pot stirrer!!!


You have me confused with someone much more brave (or stupid) than THAT.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Warning: Cigar P0rn:
> 
> Since you asked so nicely.....
> Jack this is it at the current moment. It is pretty deep and so behind the front boxes there are more. I also have another humidor outside of this full.
> ...


Pinhead Jr.: "hey, Pops...what the Hell are those bottles doin' in Future Mom's wineador?"

Herfabomber: "those are wine bottles, Junior...it is a wine storage unit, after all."

Pinhead Jr.: "yeah, but I don't see any Four Loko cans in there....where does she store those?"

Herfabomber: "in her Four Loko-dor, of course."

Pinhead Jr.: "ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh"


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Pinhead Jr.: "hey, Pops...what the Hell are those bottles doin' in Future Mom's wineador?"
> 
> Herfabomber: "those are wine bottles, Junior...it is a wine storage unit, after all."
> 
> ...


Junior there are a couple bottles of bourbon in there too. Don't tell Pops. I keep my four loko by the pool with all the bikini babies waiting for you to come visit. Who loves her Future Son?


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> You have me confused with someone much more brave (or stupid) than THAT.


Ummm no. Remember I met you. I know you are sneaky!! :biglaugh:


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...own-pennsylvania-devasted-carpet-bombing.html

Please tell me this is the end of it!

I think everyone else who participated in this assault is hosed


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

phager said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...own-pennsylvania-devasted-carpet-bombing.html
> 
> Please tell me this is the end of it!
> 
> I think everyone else who participated in this assault is hosed


I fell victim to a ruthless act as well. You other guys, run! HIDE!


----------



## ggcadc (Sep 29, 2012)

They got me too!!! http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/319559-lobsters-mean-bunch.html


----------

